# More Lion Hoop Jumping



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

(rant warning)

So after all the fun I had last night with Lion and having to do a full new install onto a different drive just to get a recovery partition I decided it was time for a fresh install anyway so I am in the process of re-installing and getting my setup all back in working order on the new drive and I ran into some new fun today while trying to do what should have been very simple (compiling a tool from source code). Instead it took over 2 hours just to get the simple tools in place to do the compile (which took all of 10 seconds).

To install enough dev tools to do a simple ./configure; make; make install in source code on the command line (i.e. a native toolchain) you now have to download Xcode from the app store, weighing in at about 3.35GB and "install" it. Now consider that Xcode includes many toolchains within it (several OSX versions including your current native one, legacy PowerPC, legacy Intel, several iOS versions, etc), BUT ... now here comes the fun part. It no longer installs or even gives you the option of installing command line tools at install time (if you can call it that, it no longer has much of an install process). 

To save you looking in the Xcode help (which didn't honestly help me anyway, thanks google for this info instead) If you want the command line tools you then have to go into Preferences->Downloads and find, download and install the command line tools manually. So basically I had to install a 3.35GB glorified "download app" to get the most rudimentary of command line tools (a 180MB pkg). Sure I got a huge IDE with all kinds of bells and whistles in that multi-gig download, but sadly I don't want or use Xcode (I'm more a vi kinda user).

It might not seem like a big deal, but to an old school *nix guy having to do all of that downloading, waiting, installing and then further hoop jumping to get the most basic compilation tools is maddening. This is not something new, we've had to download Xcode for simple toolchain for a while now, but what's new is the extra hoop jumping which was the straw that broke the camel's back for me.

Apple ... can we have a simple .pkg toolchain back? Please? Even if you just bury it deep in the dev site somewhere under 'uber advanced' or whatever you think is the reason to not include a command line complier with your dev tools. Having to both download and install all that crap onto my system in order to just be able to _download_ a freakin' toolchain is horrible. There are 3rd party ones available out there but should we really have to start taking that route to get simple dev tools??

(rant ended)


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

mguertin said:


> So after all the fun I had last night with Lion and having to do a full new install onto a different drive just to get a recovery partition [...]


You don't have to do this... CCC (and SD! too, I believe) clone the Recovery HD, and you can simply partition the different drive with a 1GB partition for the Recovery HD, restore the RHD and clone the main partition. I do it at least once or twice a day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> You don't have to do this... CCC (and SD! too, I believe) clone the Recovery HD, and you can simply partition the different drive with a 1GB partition for the Recovery HD, restore the RHD and clone the main partition. I do it at least once or twice a day.


The problem is my main drive is a striped RAID and Lion doesn't install a recovery partition at all in that case, so there was no partition to move. Even Apple's own "Recovery Disk Assistance Tool" requires a working recovery partition on some drive on your setup in order to move it elsewhere, as does CCC (not sure if SD supports this or not but without a partition to move it didn't seem to matter much).

Oh and also, "find my mac" doesn't work if you don't have a recovery partition either.

Apple is really going down some pretty bad places with decisions they have made and enforced for their OS in the last couple of years.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

mguertin said:


> the problem is my main drive is a striped raid and lion doesn't install a recovery partition at all in that case, so there was no partition to move. Even apple's own "recovery disk assistance tool" requires a working recovery partition on some drive on your setup in order to move it elsewhere, as does ccc (not sure if sd supports this or not but without a partition to move it didn't seem to matter much).
> 
> Oh and also, "find my mac" doesn't work if you don't have a recovery partition either.
> 
> Apple is really going down some pretty bad places with decisions they have made and enforced for their os in the last couple of years.


xx)


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow. All kinds of bad language springs to mind. Thanks for the heads up. If i typed "make" and got command not found after all i went through to upgrade my head would probably have started leaking blood from all orfaces.

Apple why hast thou forsaken us???


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

cap10subtext said:


> Wow. All kinds of bad language springs to mind. Thanks for the heads up. If i typed "make" and got command not found after all i went through to upgrade my head would probably have started leaking blood from all orfaces.
> 
> Apple why hast thou forsaken us???


Indeed, that was pretty much exactly what happened, after waiting for 2 hours then installing, then realizing there was no make, gcc, etc etc. Was even worse when the Xcode help files didn't help at all. Feels like I was recruited into the Department of Redundancy Department.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i have servers that are striped - so do not worry about a recovery drive..
just create a bootable USB stick that is what I have done for both my work stations and servers..

link:
Make a Bootable Mac OS X 10.7 Lion Installer from a USB Flash Drive
this a massive benefit to have, in case your internet goes done or you need to trouble shoot a bad drive.. because if your drive is bad so is your recovery..

server link:
Hotblack - Hotlinks - Lion Server install disc

best thing I have ever done..I had to redo a server once because I messed it up the DNS name, pretty badly [ lion is different that 10.6.8 server] any how
I popped in the USB stick and 12 mins later i was done vs using recovery i would need an internet connection and 2 hours [ 4GB re download each time. ]


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep am aware of that stuff and in fact I have a couple of options for this type of stuff, but unfortunately I left them in my work toolcase which wasn't at home. I normally just use an external FW drive with Lion on it which is why I didn't revisit this whole mess until last night -- I knew it was a problem with the initial Lion release but thought it would have been sorted out by now. I was sadly mistaken! And Yes I hear ya, Lion server is a lot different than previous versions.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Here's another good one. MacPorts doesn't detect Xcode 4.3 so no zlib (for Wine) until you run sudo xcode-select -switch /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer

Apparently you're supposed to enter it without the trailing slash (seems to work for me).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I was under the impression you no longer required Xcode to install the command line tools.

1. Log into http://developer.apple.com
2. Go to Mac Dev Center
3. Go to the All Downloads link in the Additional Downloads section and search for Command Line Installer.

At least it worked for me when Xcode 4.3 came out...


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

cap10subtext said:


> Here's another good one. MacPorts doesn't detect Xcode 4.3 so no zlib (for Wine) until you run sudo xcode-select -switch /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer
> 
> Apparently you're supposed to enter it without the trailing slash (seems to work for me).


Have you tried Homebrew? It's the first package manager for Mac OS X that I actually like:

Homebrew ? MacPorts driving you to drink? Try Homebrew!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

jfpoole said:


> Have you tried Homebrew? It's the first package manager for Mac OS X that I actually like:
> 
> Homebrew ? MacPorts driving you to drink? Try Homebrew!


I found it didn't work any more or less often than Macports (so maybe 50% of the time?) only there seemed (when I used it) to be less community support should something actually not work. Though that's just my experience.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Uhhhh where did Mr mguertin go? Guest?


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

iTunes always now asking to allow incoming connections... This is a known bug and iTunes has seen 3 updates. What a mess.
FIXED: Do you want the application "iTunes.app" to accept incoming network connections?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I've had this problem in both Snow Leopard and now Lion, but with Keynote. The instructions provided for iTunes, modified for Keynote, don't work (in Terminal I'm just getting ">" without results).


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Okay, Packagemaker 3.0.4 seems to have pooched my installer. Run the installer and the application isn't installed to Applications it just vanishes, but the installer says it's succeeded. Nothing was changed from the previous version, all I've done was update to lion, run the packagemaker program to check for errors and build a new package. Poof, broken. I'm so frustrated I've never been so close to inflicting violence against my computer... I don't even know where to start looking for the issue.


----------

